# Missing last 3 quarters of quarterly status reports?



## Kt (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi,

Until January this year, there seems to have been a status report every quarter - available here: http://www.freebsd.org/news/status/status.html

I'm just wondering whether that was simply an oversight and the status page hadn't been updated or the reports have not been done.

I tried manually looking for the April 2012 report url but it doesn't seem to exist or I was specifying the url wrong. 

Kt.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2012)

This one? 

http://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2012-01-2012-03.html


----------



## Kt (Dec 4, 2012)

Hehe no, thats the first quarter.

2012
January, 2012 - March, 2012

Looking at the the previous years e.g. 2011 I thought that April, July and possibly even October would be out by now. 

2011

October, 2011 - December, 2011
July, 2011 - September, 2011
April, 2011 - June, 2011
January, 2011 - March, 2011


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2012)

That was the last one I could find. April-June and July-September seem to be missing.


----------



## Kt (Dec 4, 2012)

Aye, that does seem to be the case which is why I thought I'd pop on here and post to see if it was an oversight.


----------



## danger@ (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello, I got pointed at this thread as I am the one who was working on status reports since 2009 and I feel the need to publicly explain what has happened.

I have already been contacted by other individuals as well as core@ in this regard. As far as I can tell, the reason why the status reports for 2nd and 3rd quarter of 2012 have not been released yet, is that I got busy working on the other stuff. It seems like other members of monthly@ have had some other work too. While I am still interested in working on these reports, I am not going to be able to do so until after the end of this year, which is exactly what I told to the other parties wondering what has happened.

The good news is that Gavin Atkinson got interest in compiling the report covering the Q2/2012 from the submissions which I have collected in July. I have forwarded those to him and I guess he is going to release it quite soon. He also seemed to be willing to collect submissions covering the third quarter, and as of Q4, I hope to already be able to work on it again...so we may see four full reports for 2012 again!


----------

